# who sells HP6545 headlight bulbs?



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

The headlights on my Sno-way plow are #HP6545 (plastic sealed beam). Does auto parts stores carry these? If not who sells them? (figured it would be good to have a spare on hand)

Thanks,
John


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Go to an auto parts store,and get a set of HO halogens.They will be glass,with much better light output.


----------

